# BigAdda- Social networking



## Tech$oft (Aug 25, 2007)

I have seen mostly ads of this site and i also got a invitation from the site , i have not joined yet . Is the site good and secure for our indians and should i join this site


----------



## krates (Aug 25, 2007)

huh just seen that orkut is flooding so thought came into there mind ham apna orkut banayegein abhi 2 din pehle ek aur aisi site aayi thi desimartini.com

they are lol
just stick to orkut


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

bigadda is backed by reliance


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2007)

No problem in trying...if they have something like facebook superwall or orkut scrapbook then this is gonna be banned soon in offices


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

all are crap !! all lose to orkut !! just understant that !!

now ppl dont even have time for orkut...so just forget abt all xyz sites


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 25, 2007)

Forget social networking all sites are crap.

I think remaining in contact with email is better than scrapping,
hi!!!
What's up!!
Happy ..... day!!!
Also real life networking is good than virtual. Girls


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ u forgot the golden line .. will u be my friend


----------



## utsav (Aug 25, 2007)

^^in hindi mujhse dosti karoge. oooops ,,,replace karoge with (karogi)


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ u forgot the golden line .. will u be my friend



Yeah right.


----------



## VexByte (Aug 30, 2007)

Any BigAdda users here ?

Share your experiences...


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 30, 2007)

As far as my experience it is better not to trust Reliance as they just want to get into any business. It doesn't matter to them whether they provide quality service or not.


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

^^completely true
besides ims are allways way better than stupid orkut sites


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ u forgot the golden line .. will u be my friend


 
and platinum line  
your pic is very nice sweet innocent  usuually i not scrap but seeing ur pic makes me feel like wanna just a simple hi to u

will u be my friend....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 31, 2007)

social n/w sites are all crap.... real waste of time..


----------



## lalam (Aug 31, 2007)

^^Not all are crap if you have a lot of friends here and there everywhere!

 But yes i'm sick of new social networking sites coming and coming everyday. There was yaari then came fropper then came that huh! Give me a break! Himesh reshammiya anyone.......Signing onto orkut is enough, i have all my frens there. 
 So look for a social networking site where people swarms. Thats orkut.


----------

